# SoV juice descriptions



## CraftyZA (18/10/14)

Seeing as the website will go offline soon, i thought I will take the liberty to post it here.
Handy as a quick reference.


Juice Profile Quick Listing

FLAVOR INDUSTRY

PWNED

Refreshing taste of iced tea combined with bright fruity raspberry creating an unforgettable twist on vaping. The explosion of phenomenal fruit flavors are complemented by great vapor production. Bold, brash, tart and terrific, it's outstanding.





ROCKET SHEEP

BOOSTER

Jump-start your mornings with this uplifting medley of essential picker-uppers. This creamy fusion of (possibly spiked) coffee and a fruity after-taste will definitely get you through the day.

ENTERPRISE

After infinite trails and testing, Rocket Sheep introduces the juice that inspired it all - the Enterprise. Comprised of premium tobacco blends, this forerunner offers a bold hit that is equalized with a smooth and sweet exhale.

PURPLE ALIEN

There must be some room left for dessert, especially for an out-of-this-world flavor that is a perfect marriage of sweet and tart. It starts off with a creamy custard and finishes the hit with just the right amount of tang.





STEAMHAMMER

CLOUD 9

Ripe tropical guava, sweet juicy cantaloupe, delicious honeydew and hints of fresh mango is to leave you on cloud 9 and your taste buds will love you for it.

ET3RNITY

Fresh baked cookies topped with sweet vanilla, cream and warm caramel. Finished off with just the right touch of a signature medium tobacco base.

KRYPTONITE

Experience intense chilling blends of menthol and smooth tobacco. An absolute ADV for any menthol lover.

MONKEY CREAM

Sweet creamy bananas covered with thick rich vanilla custard, layered with rich Dulce de Leche and finished off with two scoops of vanilla bean ice cream. If you are a Banana Custard fan than you have finally met your match with Monkey Cream.

THE GOOD LIFE (OAK AGED)

The Good Life is a combination of a dark refined signature Tobacco Blend, Cinnamon Danish, Sugar Cookie, Vanilla Bean, Toasted Almond, thick creamy Vanilla Custard and a delightful little secret. Each batch is aged and steeped for 3 1/2 weeks and then ran through a filtration process before bottling. 

VOODOO MILK

Slap those taste buds with this kick ass blend of fresh cheesecake covered with ripened strawberries, thick vanilla custard, and three different blends of sweet whipped creams, finished off with a large scoop of vanilla ice cream.





TARK’S SELECT RESERVE

AZTEC

Sweet creamy vanilla is a real treat. Fall in love with the rich flavor and aroma of freshly prepared vanilla custard.

MAGHRIB

The exotic flavor of Maghrib will captivate your imagination with images and aromas of exotic fruit and mouth-watering sweets of Moorish bazaars and the forbidden pleasures of sultan's harem. A full bodied, complex juice that carries hints of dried fruits and oriental desserts.

MATADOR

Strong sweet cigar tobacco flavor with a kick.

OLD GOLD

Tark's Old Gold showcases the elegance of the classic RY4 in it's true glory, and will easily impress any RY4 lover.

POISON ELITE

Poison Elite fully lives up to its name. This liquid is created in small batches and takes a serious amount of time, effort and skill to complete. It will only be made available once in a blue moon. Sinful and deadly addicting, this e-liquid is dark and moody. Mix of mild sweet tobacco with eccentric ever so slight fruit accents, it accompanies you through your highs and lows, awakens your senses, all while putting your body at ease. Multidimensional complexity allows you to savor sweet deceit, plot a love story, taste victory, as your imagination works its way through the layers of flavor.

PORT ROYAL

As dangerous and addicting as pirate life, the complex flavors of exotic fruits and Jamaican rums is surely to take you to the pirate capital of the world, Port Royal.

RASPUTIN

Rasputin is as mysterious as a flavor, as the man after whom it has been named. Sweet, dark pipe tobacco is artfully layered with a few fruit notes to create an orchestration of full bodied, strong flavor that is almost addicting.

TROY

A complex layered taste of mild sweet tobacco with subtle apple undertones. A perfect flavor for a cozy winter stay-in night. A fireplace and a glass of good wine is optional. This juice got its name after Aphrodite, Greek goddess of love and pleasure who won the golden apple given her by Paris of Troy, which, in turn, set in motion the chain of events that led to Trojan war.

VAN GOGH

A sweet, mild, dark, pipe tobacco flavor that could quickly become your favorite dessert juice. Pair it with a glass of brandy after gourmet dinner, kick back and relax...





VAPE CRAVING

ADVENTURE
A medium colored e-Liquid that combines a frenzy of intoxicating pineapple elements with a traditional creamy aftertaste. It intertwines titillating coconut mid tones with an aromatic island spirit.

DAYDREAM
A medium colored e-Liquid. Entangles toasty nutty elements with a quiet creamy nucleus. The aroma notes resonate on the palate with added dimensions of coffee bean and gooey caramel.

DELIGHT
A light colored e-Liquid. Soft buttery pecans with a sweet and savory bite of salted caramel and hints of tobacco that will leave your taste buds delighted.

DESIRE
A medium colored e-Liquid. Intertwined exotic guava flavor and a brazen mango aroma. Combines carefree vanilla essences and a fruity flirtatious bouquet.

ECSTASY
A light colored e-Liquid. Scintillating creamy peach essence and intoxicating mango overtones creates a mind-blowing complex finish.

PLEASURE
A light colored e-Liquid. Banana incorporated fruit essence with a creamy strawberry undertone that you've never experienced before. Pleasure is a food friendly vape that enhances flavors after every bite. With a complex finish lasting more than a minute, pleasure has a special place in every atomizer.



VAPE ORENDA

WHIRLING DERVISH
A rich and creamy spiced custard blended with a robust full bodied cured tobacco. Layers of evolving flavor with each vape accented by notes of honey, vanilla and rich succulent berry along a bed of unique full flavored tobacco. Enticing and intriguing guaranteed to captivate and stimulate the senses leaving you always wanting more.



WITCHER’S BREW 

BLACKBIRD
Enjoyed like a fine scotch whiskey. Better yet enjoy it with your favorite whiskey and keep warm during the cold winter months. Its bold and only for the bold! Three exquisite American tobaccos grown and naturally extracted in North Carolina combines to give Blackbird its in your face tobacco punch. But don't be afraid! A subtle layering of citrus and non-citrus flavors give this vape a very unique flavor profile unlike any other. It’s finished off with a hint of cognac liquor to cleanse the palette.

DEVILS’S CUT
A robust blend of tobaccos grown and naturally extracted in North Carolina. In the forefront is a pleasing Virginia extract matched with two other specialty tobaccos giving Devils Cut its unique tobacco flavor profile. It’s sweet but not too sweet. Fresh bananas and other sweet secrets finish this delectable tobacco vape. If ever you needed a lighter ADV, this is it!

LEVEL 1 ELIXIR
A perfect balance of ingredients creating a thick vapor as the flavors swirl and encompass your mouth bringing your taste buds into a frenzy. Some peach, maybe something whipped or even butterscotch or honey with undertones of rum? What is this mellow sweetness that keeps you wondering; is it a dessert or a fruit vape? Maybe it's a dessert vape verging on a slight fruit taste. You decide... Level 1 Elixir is nominated for best e-liquid 2014 in the USA.

MOONDUST (NEW)
Warmer days call for desserts that are creamy and refreshing. There’s nothing better than a rich and decadent dessert. Creamy sweets not only hit the spot, but there is something so homey and comforting about them. This nostalgic blend of creamy goodness along with two types of citrus will take you back to the good ol' days. As always in Witcher's Brew fashion, expect a hint of some great liqueur which rounds out the profile beautifully.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

